# Link to PDF of Roamio manual?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Anybody have one? Can't find where it is on tivo.com.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> Anybody have one? Can't find where it is on tivo.com.


At this time is it not there.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

There is also no manual included in the box with the product.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

It's TiVo, who needs a manual? Just poke around in the menus. One of the first observations about Tivo many many years ago, was that three year olds and 65 year old moms could use it without any instructions.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

MScottC said:


> It's TiVo, who needs a manual? Just poke around in the menus. One of the first observations about Tivo many many years ago, was that three year olds and 65 year old moms could use it without any instructions.


Agreed. There aren't that many options and settings to review. Try them all and see what they do. Read the FAQs on tivo.com. Last but not least, ask questions here.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

I disagree and think it's insanity there's no manual. When I got my first TiVo a few years ago, I referred constantly to the manual. Maybe for people who are upgrading there's no pressing need, but a first time user needs one. I wanted one just in case and contacted TiVo. I was told what was basically said here... it's plug and play, you don't need a manual. Garbage.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I don't need a manual as I am a loooooooong time TiVo user, but I was surprised that one didn't come with it. I can see new people needing one, maybe not even knowing what a SP or WL is.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I was being sort of sarcastic... I agree a manual would be nice. Even it in PDF form only. My last TiVo was a Series 3, so there are lots of new features that I'm slowly finding, but it would have been nice to have had something that lays them all out.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep. I have no idea how long it was possible to add and delete channels from the Guide before someone in these forums told me about it. It would have been nice if that was written down somewhere in a manual where I might have seen it (especially if it had a good index). Who knows how many helpful features I still have no idea about?


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

How about this Roamio Viewers Guide?

michael


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mdscott said:


> How about this Roamio Viewers Guide?
> 
> michael


I believe you have uncovered the rare, and previously undiscovered, TiVo Manual. :up:


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mdscott said:


> How about this Roamio Viewers Guide?
> 
> michael


Good find, was not there last week, maybe the Roamio will now be shipped wit a manual ?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

mdscott said:


> How about this Roamio Viewers Guide?
> 
> michael


+1


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Tivo should include a manual. I think it's a bit arrogant or conceited of Tivo to assume that their UI is so simple everyone will be able to immediately grasp it and become a pro. The basic DVR features can probably be used by just about anyone as they are fairly obvious or can be figured out quickly. However, there are still some features that are either hidden or could use explanation. There is a help/troubleshooting 'section' but it's tucked away well.

I remember when I purchased my Elite there were several videos that it either came with or were downloaded shortly after activation. With the new Tivo setup method maybe it's not as easy but really, with a DVR, it is a very visual experience. Tivo should include several nice HD videos to watch explaining the basics, some Tivo specific features, providing a few tips, and making sure everyone is up to speed, from beginners to pros.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Devx said:


> I think it's a bit arrogant or conceited ...


Talk about reading something into an action, or inaction, that's not there. Wow.


----------



## iadbound (Jul 30, 2012)

mdscott said:


> How about this Roamio Viewers Guide?
> 
> michael


Great link. Thanks!


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

TC25D said:


> Talk about reading something into an action, or inaction, that's not there. Wow.


Maybe my words were a bit strong but just making a comment on the exclusion of a manual when there has always been one in the past. It's just my opinion of course but I believe the exclusion or lack of referencing of a manual implies or infers that product setup and use is simple enough that one is not needed. If the included documentation made mention of a manual available on the main site or if the manual/guide was easily accessible and visible on the site I would feel different. mdscott really had a good find.

Tivo can do better. They have done better.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Devx said:


> Blind Squirrel -- Agree about TiVo. Maybe not so revamp website in close proximity to major project launch -- just say'n.
> 
> michael


----------



## tombot (Sep 22, 2013)

Most of my acquaintances have cable company dvr's. I've never owned a tivo.
Thanks for the link to the manual, BTW.
A few questions:
1) The description of the Advance button uses the word "forward". Does that imply that it doesn't skip and instead you see the commercials moving really fast?
2) How fast is the Advance function? How many seconds to forward 30 seconds?
3) How onerous are these "hints and suggestions" about other content I might like. I mean if I'm in search mode that's fine I guess, but do they pop up when I haven't asked for it and in what modes do they pop up. Please keep in mind that I'm totally new to this product. It would be the Roamio model that gets OTA broadcasts that I'm contemplating. I had cable for decades but all those hundreds of channels seemed to mean I was scanning through hundreds of times more commercials. It really started to get on my nerves. Well besides the fact that so many channels seem redundant.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tombot said:


> 1) The description of the Advance button uses the word "forward". Does that imply that it doesn't skip and instead you see the commercials moving really fast?


That's the default behavior, yes. You can toggle it to a true skip mode.



> _3) How onerous are these "hints and suggestions" about other content I might like._


It's hard for me to say a good word about them, but they're less intrusive than what I've seen on cable / DirecTV devices.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Devx said:


> Tivo should include a manual. I think it's a bit arrogant or conceited of Tivo .....


\

A lot of things don't include a manual now a days. I bought an NAS 4~5 months back and all it had was a quick start guide that showed the basic connections, wow - the power cord and an ethernet cable (surprise, surprise)which are labeled on the chassis anyway. After a lot of searching on a help forum I found the on-line manual, 650+ pages. It didn't say anything else than what the menus pointed to. And an NAS is a lot more complicated than a DVR .........


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

The link is dead.


----------



## PaulMCO (Jul 17, 2016)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> The link is dead.


Here it is

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/RoamioSeries_VG_r4_April2016.pdf


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The following is a link to the current TiVo support page listing viewer guides for their latest equipment (Premiere, Mini, Roamio, BOLT), along with other useful how-to articles...

https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

mdscott said:


> How about this Roamio Viewers Guide?
> 
> michael


I realize it's been a while since this thread was active, but I got stuck setting my (new to me) unit up.
Looks like TiVo changed their links. This at least gets you to the support site: Tivo Customer Support Community

And, here is a bit of a user manual: https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/welcome_center/roamio_start_here_poster.pdf


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

DaveB673 said:


> I realize it's been a while since this thread was active, but I got stuck setting my (new to me) unit up.
> Looks like TiVo changed their links. This at least gets you to the support site: Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> And, here is a bit of a user manual: https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/welcome_center/roamio_start_here_poster.pdf


If you are still looking for manuals, here are a couple:

TiVo Roamio Viewer's Guide

The TiVo Experience Viewer's Guide


----------

